# 92FS Police Special



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

My 92FS has a small shield stamped on the slide with the letters "PS" inside. The cardboard box it came in had "Police Special" on the outside. The gun was wrapped in brown oily paper, no foam or plastic. Does anyone know what the difference is between this "Police Special" and any other M9 or 92FS variant? As best I can tell, it was made in the early 90's.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Did some research and the consensus is that there is no difference other than the fact that it may or may not have night sights installed. They were part of a special batch made for police duty, now the leftover stock is just being sold to the public. Also, you should have gotten three mags with it if you bought it NIB.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought one from a Gunstore in Miami in 1993 and it's a police special. I wasn't aware of that fact until after I bought it. I did buy it because it was a rare "G" model and came with Trijicon night sights installed. The going price for 92F'S at the time was 599.00 and they charged me the extra 100.oo for the night sights. Beside the stamp's, having factory installed Trijicons and it being a "G" model there is no difference from any other 92FS built at the time. Likewise, I paid over 700.00 with the tax included in 1993? I must have the Police Special "G" model or the pistol adopted by the French Police as the Grenadier or something to that effect. I prefer "G"s by the way if you can get them or convert them.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

denner said:


> I bought one from a Gunstore in Miami in 1993 and it's a police special. I wasn't aware of that fact until after I bought it. I did buy it because it was a rare "G" model and came with Trijicon night sights installed. The going price for 92F'S at the time was 599.00 and they charged me the extra 100.oo for the night sights. Beside the stamp's, having factory installed Trijicons and it being a "G" model there is no difference from any other 92FS built at the time. Likewise, I paid over 700.00 with the tax included in 1993?


Denner is always looking to one up me. :mrgreen: But yeah, it should be exactly the same, only with a cool shield stamp on the slide.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AsteroidBlues said:


> Denner is always looking to one up me. :mrgreen: But yeah, it should be exactly the same, only with a cool shield stamp on the slide.


No, Asteroid, I didn't up you, as you are absolutely correct, as he may have a 92FS PS as opposed to a "G", I don't know. but as it happens i bought one not knowing it and I just happen to have my long time buddy sitting right here looking at me and I've owned it for some 17 years and I paid too darn much:smt076 BTW took it out today and ran 300 flawless rounds through it as it has never had a hiccup in the 17 years and shoots as good or better as the day I bought it. Amazing firearm, not for everybody but darn is it reliable.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha yeah, when the Beretta speaks to you... it's impossible to break the spell no matter the price.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AsteroidBlues said:


> Haha yeah, when the Beretta speaks to you... it's impossible to break the spell no matter the price.


Yes, well said, the pistol is special and and has never failed me, so indeed you can't trade that for any price and Pietro is like a member of my family, or a guardian angel.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

denner said:


> ..... I did buy it because it was a rare "G" model ...... I must have the Police Special "G" model or the pistol adopted by the French Police as the *Grenadier *or something to that effect. I prefer "G"s by the way if you can get them or convert them.


"Gendarmerie Nationale".... being as this was produced for the french police and military, all the markings and manuals are in german of course.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> "Gendarmerie Nationale".... being as this was produced for the french police and military, all the markings and manuals are in german of course.


Which is kind of an oxymoron... producing guns for France. :anim_lol:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> "Gendarmerie Nationale".... being as this was produced for the french police and military, all the markings and manuals are in german of course.


Nope don't have that one, made in the good ole USA w/ all US markings. 1993 must have been a good year and a testament to good ole American pride and workmanship.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AsteroidBlues said:


> Which is kind of an oxymoron... producing guns for France. :anim_lol:


I believe the pistols made for the French by the Germans early on where the ones with the metallurgy issues, when will the French ever learn? They likewise requested a lighter model so they could run like hell if the shit got deep. Just kidding of course.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

denner said:


> I believe the pistols made for the French by the Germans early on where the ones with the metallurgy issues, when will the French ever learn? They likewise requested a lighter model so they could run like hell if the shit got deep. Just kidding of course.


HA! Well you know the old joke... "What is the most used expression in the French language?", "I give up." In all seriousness though, their military has some pretty deadly special forces so we can't pick on them TOO much.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

AsteroidBlues said:


> HA! Well you know the old joke... "What is the most used expression in the French language?", "I give up." In all seriousness though, their military has some pretty deadly special forces so we can't pick on them TOO much.


sure i can, till THEY stop me or a moderator does!


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

It doesn't have night sights, but never really needed them with the Crimson Trace lasergrips. Pictures here - Private Sale


----------

